
Drinking an extra glass of wine 'will shorten your life by 30 minutes' - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/apr/12/one-extra-glass-of-wine-will-shorten-your-life-by-30-minutes
======
zeveb
This isn't terribly surprising, honestly, although their number of five drinks
per week being harmful _is_ (back when I was in college, then-current research
pegged it at four per _day_ ). Still, I feel like moderate alcohol
consumption's probably worth though. Certainly abstinence _doesn 't_ seem
worth it.

